# What's my type? (Caught between INFP & INTP)



## Azbe (Mar 2, 2012)

*Long post ahead *sigh**
_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?_
So, for most tests, I score as INFP, sometimes INTP. I read both Fi and Ti descriptions (even the most in-depth ones I've found), but I think I'm still not convinced. Eg. Now I feel confortable on INFP forum, then suddenly, I'm getting the idea I may not fit in. The same with INTP.
The big problem is, I'm not as carring and artistic as INFPs, but I'm scared of being unable to think rationally and fit in with INTPs.
_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?_
I want to learn as much as I can. I want to understand the world, all the ideas that pass my head (...), and, along understanding what "moves" this universe, I really want to understand myself at once (although I think it's impossible).
_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._
In 8th grade (at least that's how it works in my country), I got the best grades at my exams in my class and school. I felt so good, not necessarily because I was better than the others, but because everyone in my family was rewarding me and I felt like I had no duty anymore (I studied hard in 8th grade for that exam). I felt free again (yeah, talking of nerds...)
_4) What makes you feel inferior?_
The fact that :
a)Sometimes I consider myself so smart and analytical, and in the face of a logic problem, one of my friends finds the answer faster, in a more simple fashion. Deep inside I feel like I'm the biggest idiot, but on the outside, I congratulate him.
b)Sometimes I consider myself an soul-person, a nice guy, but then, I get so deep, I feel very sad (I even considered suicide once), and feel like I'm not fitting. I feel like I'm worthless, and then, I see a friend being so generous and nice, devoting himself to art and being so compassionate - unlike I will ever be - and I feel even more worthless - I feel like I'm not good at anything
_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_
I usually like pro-cons, but, if I want something, if I feel it's right, I'll probably ignore them. Also, if I get too stubborn in an argument, and I spot inconsistencies in myself, I withdraw ("Yeah, yeah, you're right. I was mistaken, sorry, you're right"), but it usually takes awhile if that's the case..
_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_
I don't think I understand the second question of this phrase, but, I think the answer would be no. Group project - stay in the background and help where I can. Solitary project - the outcome is usually anything that doesn't stand in the crowd - I like great ideas, but I'm afraid of showing to others ideas that are too abstract, so they don't get confused and move me aside
_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _
Well, it's not a big deal, but...I think it would be one of my new year's eve, from when I was younger. I spent it with a close friend, and a even closer friend (one I know since we were babies), playing Xbox all night and eating whatever we would want. It was my special kind of fun others would find geeky. (it was 9th grade - I have a pretty sad life, I know).
_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_
I like theorizing, and also understanding. That's right - I actually like understanding why it is like it is. Sometimes I can learn new things hands on, but rarely. I also like memorizing, but only what I find important. As for my studies - I memorize what I don't find interesting, because I don't have to bother understanding.
_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_
Pretty disorganized...I am kind of random. 
_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?_
"do you look for information that supports it?" - to this part, no, only if it's extremely vague. I really like this option : "to try to understand the principles behind it; to see if they make sense". That's more like me. I find any new idea is worth listening to, but if too vague I dismiss it. Also, if an idea tends to attack my values or my beliefs, I get pretty defensive, or withdraw if it is really true and wounds my core badly (too afraid to admit I'm wrong sometimes).
_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?_
I tend to find harmony in following what I believe and being myself, but sometimes, although not very often, I like to belong to a given group - just to have someone to, you know, listen to some of my ideas.
_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_
I think before speaking, but sometimes not enough, and sometimes I end up defending a point I don't really care about. And for the second question : one-on-one communication is more like me.
_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_
Depending. While speaking, I like to jump to the subject, no round-abouts. But when comparing "doing" with "speculating", I prefer the second one.
_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_
See if the "night out" seems any good. If I really don't want to go for whatever reason, I make up an excuse - but I usually end up going out just because I'm easily convinced
_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_
I nearly give up any hope, and somehow trick myself into believing the situation will never get back to normal. Of course, the stress will dissipate, but I don't learn from my mistakes. Also, I'm bad under pressure.
_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_
I dislike people who are too arrogant and those who are close-minded;also, I dislike people who want to make you believe something, people who make fun a lot of others (I make fun of situations, sometimes of others too, but lightly, I never cross the line), and jealous people
_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_
Philosophy, psychology, video games (a lot), maybe some IT, a lot of "what if"-s and abstract ideas (close friends)
_18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?_
I pay the least attention to "the concrete". In other words, I'm always lost in my thoughts, and small talk and whatever is happening around me RIGHT NOW is my least thing to worry about. I daydream a lot.
_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_
Few to none of my friends know the real me - most of them see me as lost, unable to take care of myself (probably - which would be correct), smart, funny and joking when not necessary, too serious about some things they find unimportant, lacking masculinity, lacking control over my temptations (also true if they really believe this), and "not in trend". I don't really care that much what my friends think of me, but if they truly believe something completely untrue about myself, I feel the need to convince them it's not actually true.
_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?_
Listening to music, playing my favourite video games, maybe reading a book or chilling with some of my friends at my home. Nothing special. <----This, or visiting a country-side, alone or with some close friends, laying on the field and watching the sky, or camping over night. 
--------------------
*Also - my main interest are philosophy, psychology (leisure time), programming and IT (future jobs will probably be in this domain), music (just listening - not good at composing) and various bits of science. I was 100% INFP when I was very young, but as I grew, life thaught me to become more harsh - not a good lesson as it seems*...and I love animals
--------------------
*Here, maybe it helps : (I want to tank anyone helping me out - thanks for being here for a poor soul roud*
Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************** (14.9)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ********** (10.3)
unused
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************ (36.1)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************************** (44.4)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) **************************** (28.8)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************************** (39.1)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************** (22.9)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************* (43.9)
excellent use
--------------------------
*Thanks a lot, fellow stranger.*


----------



## Perspicacious (Feb 18, 2012)

You seem to kind of have a fixation with "competence" and feeling uncomfortable about the ability of others to understand your ideas... that kind of makes me want to say INTP...


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I voted "something else" because I first thought of ISFJ, but after scrutinizing it more I think INFP because you seem to be introverted judging and not introverted perceiving dominant.



> I think before speaking, but sometimes not enough, and sometimes I end up defending a point I don't really care about.


For example, I think it would be hard for an introverted perceiving dominant (ISXJ or INXJ) to defend a point they don't really care about, because they would be more likely to withdraw from it and drop it out of their focus. I think this shows Fi specifically and not Ti because of the use of the word "care".



> Also, if an idea tends to attack my values or my beliefs, I get pretty defensive, or withdraw if it is really true and wounds my core badly (too afraid to admit I'm wrong sometimes).


And when something strikes against your Fi (dominant function), you get defensive and hurt, since as you said, it is your _core_. A Fi dominant finds Fi essential to them.



> I usually like pro-cons, but, if I want something, if I feel it's right, I'll probably ignore them.


You trust your own introverted judgment over an extroverted arbiter like a pro-con list.

So, you now might think "So, alright, I'm an introverted feeling dominant (IXFP). But why, dear Owfin, do you say INFP and not ISFP?"

That was actually one of the easier parts for me to figure out.



> whatever is happening around me RIGHT NOW is my least thing to worry about


An ISFP would likely find that noticing how things are is wise.



> I also like memorizing, but only what I find important. As for my studies - I memorize what I don't find interesting, because I don't have to bother understanding.


This convinced me of Si somewhere (it was originally why I thought you might be ISFJ). Tertiary Si, especially because you _like_ it. A Si dominant (like me) considers Si normal. A Si auxiliary considers it useful. A Si inferior would consider it a problem. As a Si dominant, extracting what's most important out of things feels synonymous with the non-mbti sense of _thinking_. For you, it is something you like to do.


----------



## Azbe (Mar 2, 2012)

A big "thank you"(@Owfin). I'll keep it open to other opinions, though.
Most sites actually type me as INFP, then say something like (if they do say) "or second choice : INTP".
The big problem was that I'm not really the type that would give a lot to his friends just for the sake of it. Not the "I'll buy 2 packs of biscuits just to give you one" type. I guess that's actually more Fe.


----------



## lololol (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, my two sense, I definitely see you as being an INTP or INFP. 

I quote: _Sometimes I consider myself so smart and analytical, and in the face of a logic problem, one of my friends finds the answer faster, in a more simple fashion. Deep inside I feel like I'm the biggest idiot, but on the outside, I congratulate him.

_That's entirely common by the way. Anyhow, I see that as being either Ti at work (deconstructing the situation) or Fi (aware of the discrepancy between the truth and falsity). 

The main similarities I have noticed between INTPs and INFPs are marching to the beat of their own drummer due to Fi or Ti. The main differences are that INTPs are more likely to shrug and say "oh well" when they are someone else they know is in serious trouble, whereas an INFP might get more (outwardly) emotional. Both can be sensitive but I've noticed this sort of apparent detachment much more often in INTPs- I'm saying apparent because you can never really tell. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Thing is, Ti and Fi are really NOTHING alike, other than the fact that they judge the world via internally-derived standards. I have no idea why T doms are mistaking themselves for F doms. There's a world of difference between the two. One is primarily concerned with personal logic (and relegates feelings to last place) in making decisions, while the other is primarily concerned with personal feeling values (and relegates thinking to last place) in making decisions. Frankly, I'm thinking INFP for the OP, based on some of the points @Owfin made, and the fact that the OP seems super concerned about his individual feelings-values and other people meeting up to those standards, but really doesn't give any indication of caring about logic, other than seems to have a big inferiority complex around being logical, which sounds like inferior Te. The OP seems way too wrapped up in the "My feelings, My feelings My feelings" thinking that is so famous in Fi doms to be an INTP (Fi is their last function - they really hate the "My oh so special feelings" line of thinking in my experiences with them).



> The big problem is, I'm not as carring and artistic as INFPs, but I'm scared of being unable to think rationally and fit in with INTPs.


INFPs don't have to be caring or artistic. These are both stereotypes. Your inferiority complex around thinking logically is so obvious here (I have no idea why a Ti dom would feel insecure about thinking logically, since they live and breathe this mentality totally naturally and involuntarily).



> Also, if an idea tends to attack my values or my beliefs, I get pretty defensive, or withdraw if it is really true and wounds my core badly (too afraid to admit I'm wrong sometimes).


Objective ideas wounding your core...very F dom and T inferior. Once again, I have no idea why any sane INTP would be offended by objectivity, if their values come in last place for them.


----------

